# CBD treats for dogs?



## amadolabonte (Aug 21, 2021)

Curious if anyone has experience with CBD-infused treats for dogs? Does it seem to help with anxiety? When it storms here in San Diego, my dog hyperventilates and gets pretty anxious. I usually have to resort to using 0.5 mg Xanax which helps a lot. I'd like a natural alternative and thought I'd give CBD a shot.


----------



## amadolabonte (Aug 21, 2021)

amadolabonte said:


> Curious if anyone has experience with CBD-infused treats for dogs? Does it seem to help with anxiety? When it storms here in San Diego, my dog hyperventilates and gets pretty anxious. I usually have to resort to using 0.5 mg Xanax which helps a lot. I'd like a natural alternative and thought cbd dog treats I'd give CBD a shot.


thanks in advance


----------



## nik123 (Aug 23, 2021)

Friend of mine uses them on his dog and they work fantastic.


----------



## batistamea (3 mo ago)

I live in LA, and my dog's heart jumps out every time a storm hits


----------



## Robert Rosenau (Sep 16, 2009)

amadolabonte said:


> Curious if anyone has experience with CBD-infused treats for dogs? Does it seem to help with anxiety? When it storms here in San Diego, my dog hyperventilates and gets pretty anxious. I usually have to resort to using 0.5 mg Xanax which helps a lot. I'd like a natural alternative and thought I'd give CBD a shot.


So if your dog has an environmental issue you wanna give it drugs I don’t get it? could be the breed could be the breeding because I have Belgian Malinios and they live for the loud bangs so with Breed It can vary, always good to looks at sire and dam before purchase


----------



## amadolabonte (Aug 21, 2021)

Robert Rosenau said:


> So if your dog has an environmental issue you wanna give it drugs I don’t get it? could be the breed could be the breeding because I have Belgian Malinios and they live for the loud bangs so with Breed It can vary, always good to looks at sire and dam before purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much for your suggestion


----------

